# Lost: 2 yellow Cataract oars Upper CO



## CROE (Jul 29, 2008)

*Yarmony ?*

Oops, but I have to ask, could you describe Yarmony to me....how should It be run or what problems did you have........Saturday June 6 we did Pumphouse to Radium, but did not go past Radium because we had little kids with us....I have not run Yarmony myself....a bunch of years ago fishing with someone else at the oars....the Class III in the canyon above Radium was no big deal, just fast water in a wide open tongue....contemplating Yarmony next weekend, but was told it is a pretty big hole at this level.....my wife is paranoid about me doing anything with the nephews and nieces that could be "messy", and I have not done that stretch myself..........thanks, Chet Roe


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

There is a big rock/pourover/hole depending on levels that is easily avoidable right of center. The rest is pretty much wave train, maybe a smaller hole or two. I think novices tend to overcompensate and pull far away from the hole/pourover at the top, and get pushed into the bank on R-left that is kind of a rock wall.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Here's your scout...


----------



## CROE (Jul 29, 2008)

Nice Pic....thanks, Chet


----------

